# Ford 3000 transmission question



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Ford 3000 with the round headlights on the sides (don't know exact year) but I've been wondering if my transmission is one where you can shift while driving instead of having to stop and change gears?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What gear box do you have? Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

..................No! Non synchro'd


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Correction............ It can be shifted on the fly.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

GFC Firefighter said:


> I have a Ford 3000 with the round headlights on the sides (don't know exact year) but I've been wondering if my transmission is one where you can shift while driving instead of having to stop and change gears?


Some tractors can, others can't! All depends on which gear box your tractor has. If it is the Select-O-Speed transmission, then yes. Can you tell us what's in your tractor? Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

According to tractordata the two options listed saiod that it could be shifted on the fly. GFC, have you attempted it?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Shift on the fly?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a small bug That means rolling, you might have to double clutch ( push the clutch in twice )


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> That's a small bug That means rolling, you might have to double clutch ( push the clutch in twice )


Lol I heard the saying before. I'm not use to all of this big talk. LOL.


I know about double clutchin....semis..


----------

